

The Unbearable Lightness of Tweeting - sergeant3
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/02/the-unbearable-lightness-of-tweeting/385484/?single_page=true

======
gofishdigital
The unbearable heaviness of Periscope...

